#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Φυτεμένα δώματα και στέγες: Προδιαγραφές, κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες, κόστη

## Xάρης

Με αφορμή συζήτηση σε άλλο θέμα θα ήταν ίσως χρήσιμο το να παρουσιάσουμε κάποιες προτάσεις εταιριών του χώρου των φυτεμένων δωμάτων και στεγών.

Ξεκινώ αναφέροντας την DIADEM, η οποία έχει αντιπρόσωπο στην Αθήνα και παρουσιάζει 4 προτάσεις για τα φυτεμένα δώματα.

Τα πάχη/βάρη των προτάσεων της είναι:
DIADEM-150 : 12cm / 150kg/m²DIADEM-350 : 30cm / 350kg/m²DIADEM-750 : 56cm / 750kg/m²DIADEM-1200 : 80cm / 1200kg/m²

----------

